
Open Source GPGPU - luu
https://github.com/jbush001/GPGPU
======
fulafel
Terminology is getting confusing. I thought gpgpu was a term of programming a
graphics card to do gp things.

~~~
wmf
It's basically a GPU without the graphics-specific hardware.

------
iamsalman
This is not GPGPU, this is: [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/General-
purpose_computing_on_gr...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/General-
purpose_computing_on_graphics_processing_units)

~~~
jeffbush
I agree the term seems a bit strange, but people seem to know what it means
(Larrabee was often referred to as a GPGPU
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Larrabee_(microarchitecture)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Larrabee_\(microarchitecture\))
). I couldn't think of another term to call it. People also object sometimes
to the term "IP Core" on similar grounds, but everyone knows what it means.

------
ChuckMcM
Very nice, I'll have to see if I can get this running on my Zedboard.

~~~
sitkack
Or parallella.

------
listic
Where is this GPGPU used (or going to be used)?

~~~
jeffbush
It's a hobby project, mostly to learn more about hardware and computer
architecture. I've done a few performance investigations and documented them
here: [http://latchup.blogspot.com/](http://latchup.blogspot.com/)

~~~
sitkack
You should do some more posts about the Lisp and Many Core cpus you wrote.

------
aceperry
I wonder if this is competitive with the Intel graphics on their cpus. Intel
gpus are not exactly stellar.

~~~
cwzwarich
Nothing running on an FPGA that implements a GPU architecture / instruction
set will be competitive with any recent Intel graphics.

~~~
CamperBob2
Why not?

~~~
foxhill
also, intel have poured millions of dollars into architecture research, which,
as impressive as this work is, probably has not had the same amount of R&D.

~~~
aceperry
Intel graphics has always lagged behind Nvidia and ATI in terms of performance
and efficiency for the longest time,despite having a large budget. One of the
reasons that the Intel graphics has been able to make spectacular gains in
performance and efficiency year over year recently is because of how bad their
gpu was. You'll never see those kinds of gains from highly optimized chips.

------
foxhill
wow, this is nothing short of incredible.

i wonder if an OpenCL stack can be made..

